# PS3 IR to Bluetooth?



## derekbannatyne

I just bought a Harmony 659 to get rid of all my other remotes, but, because I use a PS3 as a blu-ray player, the remote isn't truly "universal" yet. I have the Blu-Wave remote with the IR receiver, but it doesn't receive power when the PS3 is off, so I can't turn the PS3 on without the controller. Is there an inexpensive IR to Bluetooth converter to take care of this?


----------



## Sonnie

This is probably what you need.


----------



## derekbannatyne

That looks like the thing! But $50 is a little steep, I'll probably just continue to use the PS3 controller (I have to get up to put the movie in anyways).


----------



## Sonnie

Exactly my thoughts. I have to load it (turns on automatically) and I have to eject the movie, which at that time I can simple turn it off.


----------



## wbassett

In my case I would like to find a solution because I have a terabyte of external drives connected to my PS3... so there are actually times when I could watch a movie from it without having to go to the actual unit to put a disc in.

I don't have my Pronto yet so for now I just use the original remotes. When I get the Pronto though I would like to be able to control everything from one source.


----------



## gillies

While some folks might only use the PS3 remote to turn the console off and on, I regularly scan through the XMB GUI to access music, photos, and video stored on a Toshiba 320gb HDD internal upgrade. This gives me instant access to about 80 movies, 8 gigs of pics, and about 1,000 mp3s without moving a muscle. Just got a ps3toothfairy and really love it. Paired it with my Harmony 550 and got one remote running everything for under $200. Small, inconspicuous, and super easy to pair with the PS3 and Harmony remote. Highly recommended. :bigsmile:


----------



## winstonterr

Hi,
Is there an aux to bluetooth converter so that I can listen to music from my iPhone through my car speakers?The aux jack is in my glove box and I don't want to leave my iPhone in there.
_____________________________________________
cheap phone calls to Peru


----------



## nholmes1

There are a variety of adapters now to provide IR control for the ps3, the fairy mentioned before is one of te best in terms of features to cost. The one I have used is the audio authority unit as it does provide descrete power via power sensing the USB terminals.


----------



## Jasonpctech

*Here is a $20 solution for basic universal IR remotecontrol for the PS3!*
http://www.amazon.com/BluWave-Infrared-Remote-Playstation-3/dp/B000R5H7KE

The following quotes are from reviews (Terrell T. Gibbs & ski_fiend on Amazon)

"*Nyko remote is only able to support the commands that you can execute with the PS3 controller, and does not provide some of the additional commands available on the PS3 bluetooth remote. So no power key, angle key, or eject key. But it does emulate all of the digital controls of the PS3 controller (i.e. everything but the analog sticks), which makes it fine for controlling the player.*" end quote.

'This remote's dongle does the job in letting my Harmony control the PS3. There was one problem that almost led me to return the remote however, and I wanted to mention the solution here. 

Problem (for Harmony remotes): 
On the PS3 XMB (Cross Media Bar), the directional buttons would move the selection several spots for each key press. I read several posts and tried teaching & re-teaching the Harmony. I tried teaching using the "Raw" IR learning but that would slow down the response from the PS3 to each key press. 

*Solution: 
Within the Harmony program, go to Devices->PS3 and select "troubleshoot" under device options. 
Select "Show me more problems" (last choice). 
Then select the choice "PS3 doesn't appear to receive every command correctly," and the select "The device responds too much to some commands (for example, volume up increases the volume too quickly)." 
In the screen with the radio buttons, select '0'. 
Save & update the remote and everything the directional buttons will work perfectly.*" end quote.


----------



## bmurphy2121

If you have the logitech harmony remote then they sell a logitech adaptor at best buy that you connect to the ps3 that allows you to control your ps3 with your harmony remote. I have this set up and it works great yes it is around $50 or so but allows you to use one controller to turn on av reciever, tv, and ps3, and will also allow you to turn on off everything along with ejecting dvd/games too. You can also teach the harmony to do other things that the original ps3 controller/blu-ray controller can do too. Very worth the money especially if you have and external hard drive with movies on it as I do. Here is the link to the harmony controller thing I was taking about.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Logitec...06&skuId=9274714&st=harmony remotes&cp=1&lp=8


----------



## Cory Phoenix

Jasonpctech said:


> *Here is a $20 solution for basic universal IR remotecontrol for the PS3!*
> http://www.amazon.com/BluWave-Infrared-Remote-Playstation-3/dp/B000R5H7KE
> 
> The following quotes are from reviews (Terrell T. Gibbs & ski_fiend on Amazon)
> 
> "*Nyko remote is only able to support the commands that you can execute with the PS3 controller, and does not provide some of the additional commands available on the PS3 bluetooth remote. So no power key, angle key, or eject key. But it does emulate all of the digital controls of the PS3 controller (i.e. everything but the analog sticks), which makes it fine for controlling the player.*" end quote.
> 
> 'This remote's dongle does the job in letting my Harmony control the PS3. There was one problem that almost led me to return the remote however, and I wanted to mention the solution here.
> 
> Problem (for Harmony remotes):
> On the PS3 XMB (Cross Media Bar), the directional buttons would move the selection several spots for each key press. I read several posts and tried teaching & re-teaching the Harmony. I tried teaching using the "Raw" IR learning but that would slow down the response from the PS3 to each key press.
> 
> *Solution:
> Within the Harmony program, go to Devices->PS3 and select "troubleshoot" under device options.
> Select "Show me more problems" (last choice).
> Then select the choice "PS3 doesn't appear to receive every command correctly," and the select "The device responds too much to some commands (for example, volume up increases the volume too quickly)."
> In the screen with the radio buttons, select '0'.
> Save & update the remote and everything the directional buttons will work perfectly.*" end quote.


I also use this remote with my PS3 and universal remote. (I don't have a harmony, I have the URC RF20) I also have experienced the same problem you detailed with the PS3 XMB. 

But, another issue i want to share is: as far as I know, there's no way to program/learn the PS3 button that's on the game controller. The Nyco remote doesn't have a button for it. So, for some apps (like the MLB app for example) where you have to press the PS3 button to exit out of the app, you must power up a game controller to exit. Please let me know if you have a solution for this as well. thanks!


----------



## bmurphy2121

As for as the URC RF20 remote I have no idea about that one. I do know on the harmony adaptor connected to the the ps3 using the harmony remote there is a button that says ps and if you push that button on the harmony remote it will allow you to exit out of mlb, hulu plus, and even netflix. If you set up a harmony remote using the computer you can use the ps3 blu-ray remote to learn the buttons so that it will do everything the ps3 controller will do.


----------



## Cory Phoenix

bmurphy2121 said:


> As for as the URC RF20 remote I have no idea about that one. I do know on the harmony adaptor connected to the the ps3 using the harmony remote there is a button that says ps and if you push that button on the harmony remote it will allow you to exit out of mlb, hulu plus, and even netflix. If you set up a harmony remote using the computer you can use the ps3 blu-ray remote to learn the buttons so that it will do everything the ps3 controller will do.


Aaah, see that's nice. So I'm guessing there won't be a fix for my remote. I bought the RF20 a couple of years ago, and love it because it's RF so I can change the channel or song from other rooms or even from my hot tub outside. Universal has kinda dropped support for it on their website since it's an older model and newer models have replaced it. Too bad. I'll probably get a Harmony remote next, but since RF20 does ALMOST everything I want it to do, it may be a while....


----------



## bmurphy2121

Unfortinatly Logitech addaptor is the only one out there that will allow you to us a universal remote to control the PS3. If you like to use RF Logitech sells a remote the will do use RF its the Harmony 900. That remote will allow you to but things behind walls and you will be able to control them the only bad part is that that remote sells retail for around $400 i believe. But if you have a Harmony remote and call logitech and complain about the remote they will give you up to 50% on any of there remotes. I have done this so I know it works I just havent bought the 900 yet tho. The 900 will come with everything that you need for RF. Its a very nice remote high reviews too, plus Harmony remotes are one of the easyiest remotes to set up and learn commands. Hope this helps you out


----------



## Ray3

bmurphy2121 said:


> Unfortinatly Logitech addaptor is the only one out there that will allow you to us a universal remote to control the PS3.


Actually, the Schmartz units Sonnie provided a link for at the beginning of the thread also work with (any) universal remotes. Those folks also have great customer service and keep developing the product. I've been a satisfied user for 3 years.


----------



## bmurphy2121

I see that thing looks like it would work if you don't mind getting up and turning off the ps3. At least its an alternative for ppl that have universal remotes. I like the harmony one because it will turn on and off the ps3 and also has the ps button too. But it's def something to consider too.


----------



## Ray3

My Schmartz unit does turn the PS3 on/off. I haven't check the specs on all of their units, but they offer more than one and some may or may not do this while others will.

Also, I believe the Logitech unit only works with Logitech remotes.

Just nice to have different options available with different specs to fit different needs. :clap:


----------



## bmurphy2121

Well that's good to know that it will turn on/off the ps3. The one I saw just said it would do same functions as a ps3 remote minus the on/off function. 

Yes you are correct about the logitech ones that it will only work with logitech remotes. But like you said it is great to have more than one option for other ppl out there. Good to know.


----------



## Ray3

Ray3 said:


> My Schmartz unit does turn the PS3 on/off. I haven't check the specs on all of their units, but they offer more than one and some may or may not do this while others will.
> 
> *Also, I believe the Logitech unit only works with Logitech remotes.*
> 
> Just nice to have different options available with different specs to fit different needs. :clap:


I was thinking about this statement and it occurred to me that it is not quite accurate. Other universal remotes can operate the Logitech device. To make this happen, you would need to either find a set of Logitech commands to import into the other (brand) universalor copy/"learn" the commands from a Logitech remote. 

Remotecentral.com has extensive files for download and I found a set of .ccf commands in the Pronto files that can be used for both the Pronto and URC MX series remotes.


----------



## smurphy522

I tried this Nyco option for my PS3 slim. Amazon link here. It works - I programmed the codes fro the little remote into my URC but there are no Pwr on/off codes nor is there a PS button code.

The biggest gripe I have though is that it always assigns itself (I guess because of the media reader/USB section) to controller #1. this plays havoc in games as most games require controller #1 to be the master. After having to reassign controllers for every game I ditched it.


----------



## natescriven

I use the Nyko Bluwave adapter with Harmony One remote. It is possible to turn the PS3 off using it. Exit out of movie, or whatever and go all the way to the left. Power Off is one uppermost option. I keep my PS3 controller near the couch and just press the PS button whenever I want to turn on the PS3.


----------

